# Trouble With Anubias Nana



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I got my Anubias nana from [Redacted]. The plant was quarantined for 2 weeks still on the hydrogel it came in, then I CO2 bombed it (bareroot) for 3 days. It looked great the entire time. Two or three days after transferring it to the tank, it developed large white spots and now all the leaves are turning brown/dying. The rhizome is submerged and only resting between rocks (not covered). The leaves are emerged. Here are a couple of pictures:



















What is wrong? What should I do?


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

It is not uncommon for a plant to loose its leafs when it has to change from submerged to emersed growth. 
With time it should grow new leafs..


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

The leaves were never submerged.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Give it some time. Mine dropped a few leaves when I put it in my tank. There will still be differences in temp and humidity that could effect the plant. I actually have a rhizome that had no leaves from my SA Cichlid tank (they ate all the leaves) that grew new leaves with time once in my viv.

-Josh


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Just cut those leave off. So long as the rhizome is green and firm it will sprout new leaves.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Good to know guys. I will cut off the bad leafs and check the rhizome. Thanks!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

JoshsDragonz said:


> Give it some time. Mine dropped a few leaves when I put it in my tank. There will still be differences in temp and humidity that could effect the plant. I actually have a rhizome that had no leaves from my SA Cichlid tank (they ate all the leaves) that grew new leaves with time once in my viv.
> 
> -Josh


Agreed. I had the same happened to me, but it will grow back in no time.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Why did you bomb it with CO2?!?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Instead of bleaching it.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmnn... Well, it is my supposition that this procedure and the white spots are not unrelated.

I have some serious questions:

--Is all this sterilization jazz really necessary, as opposed to a good warm rinse? 
--Is there some literature that discusses terrarium plants as amphibian disease vectors? Which diseases?
--Or, are PDFs (because of smaller size?) more sensitive than say, Whites or Milks or RETSs?

I have taken plant cuttings from outside, rinsed them and placed in prop tanks--when all clear, all clear. Look at it this way: Serious aquarists do not hesitate buying an amazon sword from the pet store cause they know the personnel didn't rinse hands going from tank to tank. What they may do is place the plant in a grow out tank first--I get that. When I see Black Jungle at the Herp Show, I don not hesitate even though I know the guys have had their hands everywhere. I just rinse the plants before use. This is even though I know they do not use pesticides. (Actually, for me, I am way more fearful of pesticide residues and other toxins--may be I'm wrong?) 

As for Anubias 'Nana' from Petland--when grown emersed, they don't stay nana:


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for bringing that up. I am actually not sure what to do with plants I am receiving. People around here do one or more of the following:

1- Do nothing/straight to viv
2- Quarantine and observe
3- CO2 bomb
4- Bleach deep
5- Warm soapy bath

With the anubias I did #2 and #3. Why? Because I wanted to make sure there weren't snails in the plant. 

With my mosses, I am doing the same thing. I got my Riccia from a pond (lots of microfauna and snails). I am keeping it in QT for over 2 weeks to make sure all eggs are taken care as well. 

I'm about to receive plants in the mail anytime now. I believe I am going to do #5 only.

Ultimately, all we want is for the viv to be disease, pest, and pesticide free, right?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Groundhog said:


> Hmnn... Well, it is my supposition that this procedure and the white spots are not unrelated.
> 
> I have some serious questions:
> 
> ...


1. Yes. A warm rinse will not cut it. You need to use a 10% bleach solution.
2. Yes. I can't quote the literature, but I know someone who probably can. /me throws up the bat signal for Ed. Diseases are not your only concern, there are also pests you're eliminating such as snails, slugs, spiders, nemertians(shudder)
3. As far as I know, PDFs are no more sensitive.

This really shouldn't matter. Sterilization is good practice and I see no reason other than laziness not to practice good sterilization procedures for anything you'ld put in your viv.

Also, I'd like to invalidate your arguement about aquarist, a good aquarist will absolutely NOT do what you've described. There are proper methodologies for cleaning aquatic plants as well. Not everyone follows them, but they should. The newest trend in aquatic plants actually specificaly targets these issues. More and more you're seeing lab grown, tissue cultured plants being produced in relatively sterile environments to combat the spread of algeas, pathogens, etc.

It is specifically the issues you talk about, knowing that people at shows, stores, etc are not practicing sound husbandry that makes it essential that every effort.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) I was not making an argument, Doug, just asking questions.

2) I concur that all plants should be thoroughly washed, and if from questionable provenance, quarantined. 

3) But I can tell you there are several varieties (soft-leaved plants such as ferns, begonias, gesneriads, etc.) that will absolutely be shocked by these protocols. In many cases I can almost guarantee it. Following your logic, I guess there are two alternatives:

--Stick with more durable stuff--bromeliads, aroids, peperomias, hoyas, epiphytic cacti--that can tolerate these protocols;
--Or--and I surmise here's where you'd go--take cuttings of of your rare, valuable plant and grow them out in an animal free prop tank prior to vivarium use. 

Would I be correct in inferring that the SOP of--Oooh, nice plant at Black Jungle! I'll just "purchase, rinse, insert, done" is not a safe way to go? (For myself, I've always been more concerned about what may lurking in the substrate!)


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

The Anubias' leaves are just now coming back. Yesterday I photographed the first new, and very tiny, one.


----------



## hypnoticaquatic (Dec 19, 2012)

good to see its coming back but from the pics imo doesnt really look like nana hard to judge though as there isnt much of a size reference. i can tell you that my golden nana looks much smaller and compact vs your first pics.


----------

